# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  O  ΙFBB Pro Petar Klančir στην Ελλάδα  (7-8 Νοεμβρίου by Muscleclub Store)

## Polyneikos

O Overall Winner του Amateur Olympia στην Πραγα, *Petar Klančir*, ειναι ο αθλητής που κέρδισε την επαγγελματική κάρτα και σε συνεργασία με τους ιδιοκτήτες του καταστήματος συμπληρωμάτων *Μuscleclub, Tασο Μισαηλίδη και Θανάση Υφαντόπουλο*, θα έρθει στις 7 & 8 Νοεμβρίου στην Ελλάδα ως guest!
To Σαββατο , 7 Νοεμβρίου, θα είναι στις 12:00 στο κατάστημα Μuscleclub (Πέτρου Ράλλη 159,Νίκαια), να φωτογραφηθεί και να υπογράψει αυτογραφα με αρκετές εκπλήξεις όπως ενημερωνόμαστε για τους παρευρισκόμενους !
Την επόμενη ημέρα, 8 Νοεμβρίου θα παρευρεθεί στο *21o Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΕΟΣΔ* στα Μελίσσια, ως guest poser!

----------


## Nive

Διπλα ειμαστε....δεν γινεται να μην παω.

----------


## goldenera

Πάντα ευχάριστο για εμάς τους φίλους του αθλήματος όταν δίνεται η ευκαιρία να δούμε από κοντά αθλητές τέτοιου επιπέδου, συγχαρητήρια στους ιδιοκτήτες! Ο Τάσος είνα φυσικά πολύ γνωστός στη ευρύτερη εδώ περιοχή, και παλαιότερα διατηρούσε κατάστημα συμπληρωμάτων κοντά στο σπίτι μου όπου τα είχαμε πει αρκετές φορές και πάντα είχα κάτι να μάθω.

----------


## Muscleboss

Τανκ! Θηριώδης... 

 :05. Posing:

----------


## Nive

Γιαννη δεν ξερω για ποσο παλια μιλας παντως εχει ανοιξει μεγαλυτερο μαγαζι διπλα στο παλιο!

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ παλιά φίλε nive, τότε το είχε κοντά στην πλατεία Ελευθερίας στον Κορυδαλλό :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητήρια στον Τάσο και Θανάση γιαυτή τη προσπάθεια τους!  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Απ΄οτι ενημερωθήκαμε απο τον Τάσο Μισαηλίδη, *ακυρώνεται τελικά η εμφάνιση του Petar Klančir στην Ελλάδα*,λόγω αθέτησης της συμφωνίας εκ μέρους του αθλητή, ως προς τις οικονομικές απολαβές που ειχαν συμφωνηθεί εκ των προτέρων.
Οπότε δεν θα εμφανιστεί ως guest το διημερο που είχε ανακοινωθεί.

----------


## Nive

Δεν ανανεωσε με την superior14 και ζητησε τριπλασια απο τα συμφωνημενα. Αυτο ειπωθηκε.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στο καλο να παει  :02. Welcome:  κ να μας γραφει!

----------


## goldenera

Ακόμα δεν πήρε την επαγγελματική του κάρτα ο Κροάτης και δείχνει τέτοιο αντιεπαγγελματισμό......απαράδεκτος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ακόμα και λάθος να έκανε και να είχε συμφωνήσει με λιγότερα χρήματα δεν θα έπρεπε να αθετήσει την συμφωνία του , γι αυτο λέω εγω άχρηστα και τα μπράτσα αν δεν τα υποστηρίζει κάποιος με ανάλογη συμπεριφορά !!
εκτός αν υπάρχουν άλλοι λόγοι που εμείς δεν ξέρουμε , αλλα αυτα δεν είναι σωστα πράματα και ρίχνουν πολυ στα μάτια του κοινού εναν αθλητη σαν άνθρωπο

----------


## Nive

Τα παιδια του muscleclub Τασος και Θανασης ειχαν καθε καλη προθεση να τα βρουν με τον Κροατη ανεξαρτητα με το οτι αθετησε τα προσυμφωνημενα. Του προτειναν να τα βρουν καπου στην μεση και τελικα να ερθει στην Ελλαδα αλλα αυτος ηταν αμετακινητος στα ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ απο 3πλασια χρηματα που ζητησε και τελικα ακυρωθηκε η επισκεψη του. 
Με τετοια μυαλα να δω πού μπορει να φτασει...επαρση και ισχυρογνωμοσυνη δεν οδηγουν πουθενα. 
Για παρομοιο λογω σταματησε και την συνεργασια του και με την superior 14.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Το'χει δει Ράμπο τωρα το τυπάκι μαλλον γιαυτο

----------


## vaggan

παιδια για τι ποσο ειχε συμφωνηθει και τι ζητουσε αν ξερει καποιος?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Το'χει δει Ράμπο τωρα το τυπάκι μαλλον γιαυτο


Ποιος Ραμπο ,ο δικος μας; :01. Unsure:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Feth

Αυτος δεν είναι τιποτα μπροστα στον δικο μας ραμπο το βουνο χρήστο..   :01. Razz:

----------


## psonara

> ακόμα και λάθος να έκανε και να είχε συμφωνήσει με λιγότερα χρήματα δεν θα έπρεπε να αθετήσει την συμφωνία του , γι αυτο λέω εγω άχρηστα και τα μπράτσα αν δεν τα υποστηρίζει κάποιος με ανάλογη συμπεριφορά !!
> εκτός αν υπάρχουν άλλοι λόγοι που εμείς δεν ξέρουμε , αλλα αυτα δεν είναι σωστα πράματα και ρίχνουν πολυ στα μάτια του κοινού εναν αθλητη σαν άνθρωπο


ετσι ακριβως!αλλωστε η επαρση προηγειται της πτωσης!πολυ ασχημα ξεκινησε ο τυπος!
οπως ειπε ο φιλος μου ο χρηστος στο καλο και να μας γραφει :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

μεταξυ μας τωρα οσοι ειμαστε εξω απο το χωρο πολλα τραγουδια λεμε μπορει να πετυχε καλυτερη συμφωνια και να αθετησε αυτη οκ ουτε τον ξερανε ουτε τους ηξερε για να κανουμε και τον δικηγορο του διαβολου μπορει η πρωτη προταση να ηταν μη δελεαστικη αλλα να την δεχτηκε μην εχοντας στο καλενταρι του κατι καλυτερο αν βρηκε στην πορεια ομως κατι καλυτερο καλως κα παζαρευει και εμενα αν καποιος με εβρισκε στην αναγκη και μου επαιρνε κοψωχρονια κατι θα συμφωνουσα αλλα αν στην πορεια καποιος μου εκανε καλυτερη προσφορα θα το ζυγιζα αλλιως δεν νομιζω να υπογραψε κανενα συμβολαιο η συμφωνια στα λογια ειναι

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν έτυχε καλύτερη συμφωνία ενω είχε κάνει προηγούμενη , τότε αυτο δείχνει ότι είναι φτηνός σαν άνθρωπος και έχει εκτεθεί , γιατι τις συμφωνίες τις κάνουμε πρίν δώσουμε τον λόγο μας , γραπτα η προφορικά 
Ενω αν απο την αρχή έπαιρνε προσφορές και διάλεγε την πιο συμφέρουσα κανείς δεν θα τον έλεγε τίποτε 

και πρέπει να καταλάβει και αυτός και όλοι ότι ουδείς αναντικατάστατος και κανείς δεν ΄'εχει κατι μοναδικό και σπάνιο ώστε να το παίζει ιστορία , άχρηστα όλα όπως είπα και παραπάνω και τα μπράτσα και οι μύς , όταν κάποιος εκτείθετε και ειδικα στην αρχή της καριέρας του και να ξέρει ότι θα πονέσουμε θα πέσουμε στα πατώματα αλλα θα ζήσουμε και χωρίς να τον δούμε να ποζάρει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ετσι ειναι ,οταν κανεις συμφωνια ειτε γραπτη ειτε προφορικη κ δεν συντρεξει καποιος σοβαρος λογος πρεπει να τηρειται! Και ξερω οτι ο Τασος Μισαηλιδης στα λογια του ειναι παντα ευθυς κ δικαιος.
Αλλα οπως ειπες Ηλια ,τι να κανουμε; Θα κανουμε την καρδια μας πετρα κ θα το αντεξουμε κ αυτο το κτυπημα! :01. Razz:

----------


## Nive

Τον ηξεραν και πολυ καλα. Τον ειχαν φερει στην Ελλαδα και αρχες καλοκαιριου αν θυμαμαι καλα και τον ειχαν παει στην Κρητη στον Σταυρουλακη προφανως για λογους διαφημισης,τοτε φυσικα δεν ηταν pro και πραγματικα δεν νομιζω να τον ειχαν κλεισει απο τοτε!!! 
Και μιας και ρωτησε ο Βαγγελης τα χρηματα που ζητησε-ειχε κανονισει και τα λοιπα ειναι λεπτομερια και στην τελικη δεν μας αφορα. Ομως το να ζητας ακριβως τα 5πλασια και ακατεβατα χωρις κουβεντα σε κανει οπως ειπε και ο Ηλιας φτηνο! Την τσεπη του κοιταει οπως λες και καλα κανει αλλα δεν βγαινεις παντα κερδισμενος και ποσο μαλλον οταν εισαι καθετος.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

> αν έτυχε καλύτερη συμφωνία ενω είχε κάνει προηγούμενη , τότε αυτο δείχνει ότι είναι φτηνός σαν άνθρωπος και έχει εκτεθεί , γιατι τις συμφωνίες τις κάνουμε πρίν δώσουμε τον λόγο μας , γραπτα η προφορικά 
> Ενω αν απο την αρχή έπαιρνε προσφορές και διάλεγε την πιο συμφέρουσα κανείς δεν θα τον έλεγε τίποτε 
> 
> και πρέπει να καταλάβει και αυτός και όλοι ότι ουδείς αναντικατάστατος και κανείς δεν ΄'εχει κατι μοναδικό και σπάνιο ώστε να το παίζει ιστορία , άχρηστα όλα όπως είπα και παραπάνω και τα μπράτσα και οι μύς , όταν κάποιος εκτείθετε και ειδικα στην αρχή της καριέρας του και να ξέρει ότι θα πονέσουμε θα πέσουμε στα πατώματα αλλα θα ζήσουμε και χωρίς να τον δούμε να ποζάρει


δεν υπαρχει συμφωνια στα λογια και αυτος μπορει να νομιζε οτι τον εκμεταλευονται και να δεχτηκε στην αναγκη δηλαδη ρε παιδια αν εμεις συμφωνησουμε να παμε για δουλεια με 500 ευρω και μετα βρουμε μια δουλεια στην πορεια με 1000 ευρω πρεπει να παμε στην δουλεια με τα 500??για να μην μας πουν οτι αθετησα την συμφωνια και  φανω φτηνος σαν ανθρωπος συμφωνα με την λογικη σας 




> Τον ηξεραν και πολυ καλα. Τον ειχαν φερει στην Ελλαδα και αρχες καλοκαιριου αν θυμαμαι καλα και τον ειχαν παει στην Κρητη στον Σταυρουλακη προφανως για λογους διαφημισης,τοτε φυσικα δεν ηταν pro και πραγματικα δεν νομιζω να τον ειχαν κλεισει απο τοτε!!! 
> Και μιας και ρωτησε ο Βαγγελης τα χρηματα που ζητησε-ειχε κανονισει και τα λοιπα ειναι λεπτομερια και στην τελικη δεν μας αφορα. Ομως το να ζητας ακριβως τα 5πλασια και ακατεβατα χωρις κουβεντα σε κανει οπως ειπε και ο Ηλιας φτηνο! Την τσεπη του κοιταει οπως λες και καλα κανει αλλα δεν βγαινεις παντα κερδισμενος και ποσο μαλλον οταν εισαι καθετος.


ε πως ρε νικο τα χρηματα ειναι σημαντικη παραμετρος εγω γιαυτο ρωτησα μπορει να ειδε ο ανθρωπος οτι δεν τον συμφερε εν τελει. τελικα 5 πλασια ζητησε η 3πλασια?γιατι καπου πιο πανω νομιζω εγραφε για τριπλασια :01. Unsure: ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΕΣΟΛΑΒΗΣΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ο ανθρωπος ειναι επαγγελματιας ριχτης παντως στην περιπτωση που βρηκε καλυτερα λεφτα και προσπαθησε απο τα παιδια νακερδισει τα ιδια και να βρεθει στο δικο τους ινβεντ τοτε καλα εκανε για εμενα

----------


## Nive

Βαγγο καταλαβα πώς το λες αλλα καλως ή κακως αυτα ειχες συμφωνησει οποτε τηρησε τα...στην τελικη "επαγγελματιας εισαι---δειξτο". 
3πλασια εγραψε ενα blog που διαβασα εχθες,σημερα το πρωι ημουν στο muscleclub και εμαθα πως τους ζητησε 5πλασια   :01. Wink: 
Και μην ξεχνας του ειπαν να τα βρουν στην μεση δηλαδη να παρει 2,5 φορες τα προσυμφωνημενα και δεν δεχθηκε.

----------


## vaggan

πανω σε αυτο και αν ειναι οπως τα λενε τα παιδια οκ ειναι μα....κας που δεν δεχτηκε δηλαδη την αυξηση επειδη δεν πληρουταν ο ορος της πενταπλασιας αμοιβης θα πρεπει να εχει βρει κατι πολυ σπεσιαλ  αλλιως πραγματικα αψυχολογητη κινηση roid μαλακειτζ :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  τι να πω

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> δεν υπαρχει συμφωνια στα λογια και αυτος μπορει να νομιζε οτι τον εκμεταλευονται και να δεχτηκε στην αναγκη δηλαδη ρε παιδια αν εμεις συμφωνησουμε να παμε για δουλεια με 500 ευρω και μετα βρουμε μια δουλεια στην πορεια με 1000 ευρω πρεπει να παμε στην δουλεια με τα 500??για να μην μας πουν οτι αθετησα την συμφωνια και  φανω φτηνος σαν ανθρωπος συμφωνα με την λογικη σας 
> 
> ε πως ρε νικο τα χρηματα ειναι σημαντικη παραμετρος εγω γιαυτο ρωτησα μπορει να ειδε ο ανθρωπος οτι δεν τον συμφερε εν τελει. τελικα 5 πλασια ζητησε η 3πλασια?γιατι καπου πιο πανω νομιζω εγραφε για τριπλασιαΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΕΣΟΛΑΒΗΣΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ο ανθρωπος ειναι επαγγελματιας ριχτης παντως στην περιπτωση που βρηκε καλυτερα λεφτα και προσπαθησε απο τα παιδια νακερδισει τα ιδια και να βρεθει στο δικο τους ινβεντ τοτε καλα εκανε για εμενα



δεν είπαμε να κριθεί το μέλον του μη μπερδεύεσαι , εδω λέμε να πάει για ενα σεμινάριο η ένα γκέστ το οποίο θα κρατήσει 3-4 μέρες το πολύ , τι θα γίνει δηλαδη θα καταστρέψει το μέλον του ? κάπου μπερδεύεσαι με φαίνεται 
εσυ το έθεσες σαν να πρόκειτε να πάει να δουλέψει με 500 ευρω μηνιάτικο ενω αλλού τον έδιναν 2000 , θα μπορούσε να πεί ξέρετε εγω αυτη την ημερομηνία έχω κλείσει εκεί και μπορω σε σας να κανονίσουμε λίγο πρίν η λίγο μετα 
ε'ιναι λαμόγιο τέλος , που το παράξενο και πού το πρόβλημα , ακόμα και ο λόγος θα έπρεπε να είναι συμβόλαιο 
κάποτε πρίν πολλα χρόνια είχα κανονίσει να κάνει μια επίδειξη ενα σόου γυμναστικής η Γιάννα Νταρίλη και μιλήσαμε προφορικά στο τηλέφωνο και είπε εντάξει χωρίς χαρτια χωρίς τίποτε συμβόλαια και έβγαλε η κοπέλα και αεροπορικό εισητήριο να έρθει το οποίο θα το πλήρωνα εγω ενοείτε συν τα συμφωνηθέντα και έτυχε εκείνη την ημερομηνία να κάνουν εκτάκτως τα γυρίσματα για τον πρωινό καφέ αν θυμάμαι καλα στη Ρόδο μαγνητοσκοπημένα και δεν θα μπορούσε να έρθει και με πήρε τηλέφωνο και μόνο που δεν έκλαιγε ενω δεν έφταιγε η ίδια αλλα ήταν υποχρεωμένη εφόσον ανήκε στο τιμ του αντένα 
και με είχε πεί να έρθει όποτε θέλω εγω και τζάμπα μόνο τα εισητήρια να την έκανα γιατι αισθανόταν άσχημα που εκτέθηκε και ήταν γυναίκα , αυτος δηλαδη σαν άντρας δεν έχει λόγο? 

τι να δικαιολογήσει κάποιος τα αδικαιολόγητα? το ότι έχουν βγάλει ανακοίνωση οι άνθρωποι  και έχουν οργανώσει το ιβέντ και έχουν εκτεθεί αυτό δεν λέει τίποτε? 'αρα επαγγελματίας δεν είναι και του αξίζει αν μη τι άλλο δυσφήμιση

----------


## vaggan

ενταξει ρε ηλια το οτι το εκανε η νταριλη δεν παει να πει οτι θα το κανουν ολοι αλλα ακομα και για ενα σεμιναριο η μια δουλεια θα προτιμουσα αρπαχτη 2000 παρα 500 οπως και να εχει δεν τα ξερουμε ακριβως τα πραματα

----------


## psonara

> δεν είπαμε να κριθεί το μέλον του μη μπερδεύεσαι , εδω λέμε να πάει για ενα σεμινάριο η ένα γκέστ το οποίο θα κρατήσει 3-4 μέρες το πολύ , τι θα γίνει δηλαδη θα καταστρέψει το μέλον του ? κάπου μπερδεύεσαι με φαίνεται 
> εσυ το έθεσες σαν να πρόκειτε να πάει να δουλέψει με 500 ευρω μηνιάτικο ενω αλλού τον έδιναν 2000 , θα μπορούσε να πεί ξέρετε εγω αυτη την ημερομηνία έχω κλείσει εκεί και μπορω σε σας να κανονίσουμε λίγο πρίν η λίγο μετα 
> ε'ιναι λαμόγιο τέλος , που το παράξενο και πού το πρόβλημα , ακόμα και ο λόγος θα έπρεπε να είναι συμβόλαιο 
> κάποτε πρίν πολλα χρόνια είχα κανονίσει να κάνει μια επίδειξη ενα σόου γυμναστικής η Γιάννα Νταρίλη και μιλήσαμε προφορικά στο τηλέφωνο και είπε εντάξει χωρίς χαρτια χωρίς τίποτε συμβόλαια και έβγαλε η κοπέλα και αεροπορικό εισητήριο να έρθει το οποίο θα το πλήρωνα εγω ενοείτε συν τα συμφωνηθέντα και έτυχε εκείνη την ημερομηνία να κάνουν εκτάκτως τα γυρίσματα για τον πρωινό καφέ αν θυμάμαι καλα στη Ρόδο μαγνητοσκοπημένα και δεν θα μπορούσε να έρθει και με πήρε τηλέφωνο και μόνο που δεν έκλαιγε ενω δεν έφταιγε η ίδια αλλα ήταν υποχρεωμένη εφόσον ανήκε στο τιμ του αντένα 
> και με είχε πεί να έρθει όποτε θέλω εγω και τζάμπα μόνο τα εισητήρια να την έκανα γιατι αισθανόταν άσχημα που εκτέθηκε και ήταν γυναίκα , αυτος δηλαδη σαν άντρας δεν έχει λόγο? 
> 
> τι να δικαιολογήσει κάποιος τα αδικαιολόγητα? το ότι έχουν βγάλει ανακοίνωση οι άνθρωποι  και έχουν οργανώσει το ιβέντ και έχουν εκτεθεί αυτό δεν λέει τίποτε? 'αρα επαγγελματίας δεν είναι και του αξίζει αν μη τι άλλο δυσφήμιση



συμφωνω απολυτα με την αδυναμια!
ο λογος ειναι λογος!και ενιοτε ο λογος εχει μεγαλυτερη αξια απο τα χρηματα!οταν δινεις το λογο σου μενεις εκει και δεν αλλαζεις και ας χασεις!αυτο σημαινει επαγγελματιας!
οταν τραγουδουσα ειχα κλεισει σε μαγαζι στο βολο με καποιο ποσο και μετα απο λιγες μερες μου εκαναν προταση σε αλλο μαγαζι με καλυτερα λεφτα και συνθηκες!δεν πηγα ομως οσο και αν ηθελα γιατι ο λογος ειναι λογος!
το ιδιο και τωρα στον ξενωνα!εχει τυχει να κλεισω δωματιο με 25 ευρω τηλεφωνικα και μετα απο 5 λεπτα να μου δινουν 50 για το ιδιο δωματιο!δεν το ακυρωσα ομως γιατι ειχα δωσει το λογο μου και ας μην τους ηξερα!
τις περισσοτερες φορες χτιζεις το προφιλ σου με τις πραξεις σου και οχι με τα χρηματα!ο χαρακτηρας δεν φαινεται απο τις καταθεσεις! :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ενταξει ρε ηλια το οτι το εκανε η νταριλη δεν παει να πει οτι θα το κανουν ολοι αλλα ακομα και για ενα σεμιναριο η μια δουλεια θα προτιμουσα αρπαχτη 2000 παρα 500 οπως και να εχει δεν τα ξερουμε ακριβως τα πραματα


Με την αρπαχτη με τετοιο τροπο θα κερδισεις μια-δυο φορες ,μακροπροθεσμα εισαι χαμενος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ενταξει ρε ηλια το οτι το εκανε η νταριλη δεν παει να πει οτι θα το κανουν ολοι αλλα ακομα και για ενα σεμιναριο η μια δουλεια θα προτιμουσα αρπαχτη 2000 παρα 500 οπως και να εχει δεν τα ξερουμε ακριβως τα πραματα


μα εγω ενα παράδειγμα ανέφερα δείγμα επαγγελματισμού , οι αρπαχτές είναι αρπαχτες και δεν χαρακτηρίζουν επαγγελματίες και αν το πάρουμε και απο επαγγελματικού επιπέδου , μια φορα τις κάνεις και δεύτερη δεν έχει , εγω δε μιλάω κουτουρού γιατι παλιά όταν το ββ είχε μεγαλύτερη απήχηση και μας φώναζαν για επιδείξεις εγω δε κάποιον  έκλεισα πολύ φτηνα , με βάση αυτα που με έλεγαν και εγω είπα εφόσον είπα δεν ξελέω έληξε το θέμα , ο λόγος είναι πιο ισχυρός απο συμβόλαιο και εκείνο το άτομο συγκεκρημένα στην κομοτινή με είχε φωνάξει 8 φορές συν να μιλήσω και στο γυμναστήριο σαν σεμινάριο και ίδια περίπτωση και στον Σταυρό Χαλκιδικής και το κυριότεροι με έλεγαν και ευχαριστώ και όταν εγω έλεγα καλα ρε συ δεν βαρέθηκαν να βλέπουν εμενα συνέχεια? η απάντηση ήταν όχι και μια φορα που είπες δεν μπορούσες φωνάξαμε άλλον και σιχάθηκα την ώρα και την στιγμή , γιατι το έπαιζε φίρμα και όταν τον φώναξα και τον έδωσα τα λεφτα που συμφωνήσαμε με είπε ενοείτε θέλω να πληρώσεις και φαγητό και καφέδες , αυτός ήταν ο λεγόμενος επαγγελματίας και με είπε ο άνθρωπος λές Ηλία και εγω δεν θα τον έκανα το τραπέζι η δεν θα βγαίναμε για καφε όπως και με σένα που δεν ζήτησες και μαλώναμε γιατι ήθελες να πληρώσεις εσυ το φαγητό 




> συμφωνω απολυτα με την αδυναμια!
> ο λογος ειναι λογος!και ενιοτε ο λογος εχει μεγαλυτερη αξια απο τα χρηματα!οταν δινεις το λογο σου μενεις εκει και δεν αλλαζεις και ας χασεις!αυτο σημαινει επαγγελματιας!
> οταν τραγουδουσα ειχα κλεισει σε μαγαζι στο βολο με καποιο ποσο και μετα απο λιγες μερες μου εκαναν προταση σε αλλο μαγαζι με καλυτερα λεφτα και συνθηκες!δεν πηγα ομως οσο και αν ηθελα γιατι ο λογος ειναι λογος!
> το ιδιο και τωρα στον ξενωνα!εχει τυχει να κλεισω δωματιο με 25 ευρω τηλεφωνικα και μετα απο 5 λεπτα να μου δινουν 50 για το ιδιο δωματιο!δεν το ακυρωσα ομως γιατι ειχα δωσει το λογο μου και ας μην τους ηξερα!
> τις περισσοτερες φορες χτιζεις το προφιλ σου με τις πραξεις σου και οχι με τα χρηματα!ο χαρακτηρας δεν φαινεται απο τις καταθεσεις!



αυτο που αναφέρεις  Ψωνάρα μου  είναι τρανταχτό παράδειγμα επαγγελματισμού όταν σου δίνουν τα διπλάσια και εσυ απλα κρατάς τα προσυμφωνηθέντα , αλλα αυτο μετράει για το μέλλον που θα προτιμήσει ο άλλος να ξανάρθει 

και στην τελική απλα κάποιος κάνει το αυτονόητο δεν θεωρείτε κατόρθωμα να τηρηθούν κάποια προσυμφωνηθέντα , ειδικα όταν κάποιοι κάνουν ετοιμασίες και διαφήμιση για κάποιο γεγονός και μένουν εκτεθειμένοι

----------


## vaggan

με λιγα λογια αυτον τον ειχαν ξαναφερει ηταν αθλητης της εταιριας. λογικα με ψιλολογια :01. Razz:  ελαχιστα χρηματα, εφυγε απο την εταιρια οποτε ζητησε περισσοτερα δεν του τα εδωσαν δεν ηρθε. ξαναλεω δεν γνωριζω αμοιβες που παιρνουν  παντως δεν θ κρινω αν ηταν σωστο η λαθος ειπμε μπορει να ενοιωσε ριγμενος ποιος ξερει η να βρηκε κατι καλυτερο γνωριζουμε ηλια φιλε πολυ καλα οτι το bb σε αυτο το επιπεδο ειναι ΠΟΛΥΔΑΠΑΝΟ ΣΠΟΡ οποτε ας μην κρινουμε ετσι απλα γιατι επελεξε αν επελεξε να παει καπου αλλου στο κατω κατω δεν νομιζω οτι ο συγκεκριμενος εχει την πολυτελεια να κανει συχνα γκεστ ωστενα βγαζει τα προς το ζην

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο λέμε ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο θα χάσει και αυτα τα λίγα τουλάχιστον για την Ελλάδα , εκτός αν κάνει κάποια κίνηση μεταμέλειας 

τα λεφτα όλοι τα θέλουμε αλλα με τον σωστο τρόπο πρέπει να βγαίνουν και να υπάρχει διάρκεια 

το ότι έχει έξοδα το ββ είναι γεγονός δεν τον είπε κανείς να το κάνει με το ζόρι ούτε εμένα με είπε κανείς με το ζόρι να ασχοληθώ με το ββ ήξερα τι έκανα , σημασία έχει πρώτα χτίζεις όνομα και μετα έρχονται τα κέρδη , αλλιως ας πάει να γυρίσει καμια τσόντα να οικονομήσει

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μα το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να κοιταξει το συμφερον του ,φυσικα κ θα επιλεξει την καλυτερη επιλογη  γι αυτον. Το θεμα ειναι του πουληματος που εκανε σαν πραξη ,εαν φυσικα ισχυει αυτο!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ο σωστος παγκοσμιος δεκτος τροπος για να κλεισεις guest σε εκδηλωση που θα κανεις:

-  6-10 μηνες πριν την εκδηλωση ερχεσε σε επαφη με 2-3 αθλητες που σε ενδιαφερουν.

-  Συζητας για το ποσο με τον ενα και εχεις stand by ακομα εναν

-  Στην τιμη προσθετεις και τα μεταφορικα την διατροφη και την μετακινηση του εντος της επικρατειας που εισαι

-  Οταν βρεθει η χρηση τομη 3 μηνες πριν την εκδηλωση αποστελνεις συμβολαιο και εισητηρια συν το μισο ποσο που εχει συμφωνηθει ως προκαταβολη

-  Εαν η εκδηλωση δεν γινει στο συμβολαιο αναγραφετε ο ορος επιστροφης της προκαταβολης και μπαινεις μεσα με τα εισητηρια σαν διοργανωτης

-  Εαν ακυρωσει την συμφωνια ο guest στο συμβολαιο αναγραφετε η επιστροφη της προκαταβολης και η αξια των εισητηριων


Ετσι δενεις και δενεσε και ειναι ολοι καλυμενοι ! Με τα λογια κανεις βολτες στα αλωνια εαν στραβωσει κατι.

Μην κανετε υποθεσεις τι μπορει να εχει γινει γιατι θα εκτεθειται ολοι !

Για εμενα εχει δικιο ο αθλητης γιατι δεν τον εδεσαν οι διοργανωτες στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση με ενα contract !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα αυτα τα δικηγορίστικα Στελάκο μου αλλα αν είναι κάποιος να στη φέρει ακόμη και με συμβόλαια στα δικαστηρια θα τρέχεις 
και ακόμη και έτσι ίσως τα παιδια να μην ξέραν και συνήθως πρώτα την πατάς και μετα μαθαίνεις 

εδω μιλάμε για αθλητη σε ενα παρεξηγημένο άθλημα που έχει ανάγκη απο σωστη προβολή και μάλιστα νέο αθλητη που έχει ανάγκη απο προβολή εκτός συνόρων , γιατι θα μαθευτει θα μπούν φωτο του σε δελτία τυπου διαδύκτιο περιοδικά κτλ και θα βγάλει και κάποια χρήματα 
και στη τελική χαμένος δεν θα βγεί 

και πρέπει να καταλάβει οτι ουδής αναντικατάστατος και απο ψώνια έχουμε γεμίσει και τα λέω αυτα γιατι σε κάποια περίπτωση για κάποιο βιβλίο που αφορούσε διάφορα θέματα και διάφορα αθλήματα έδωσαν συνέντευξη ακόμη και πολιτικοί , σκηνοθέτες, αθλητες , άρσης βαρών , όπως πύρος Δήμας , ιακώβου κτλ
και είπαν να προβάλουν και το ββ και ζήτησαν απο μερικούς να πούν κάποια λόγια να απαντήσουν σε κάποιες ερωτήσεις επειδη το βιβλίο θα κυκλοφορούσε σε σχολικές βιβλιοθήκες και η απάντηση απο κάποιους ήταν πόσα μας δίνετε , ρε κυδώνια να τούς πεί κανείς τόσοι που συμμετείχαν απο διάφορους χώρους κανείς δεν είπε κάτι τέτοιο , εσείς δηλαδη τι είστε ? 

απλα τονίζω δεν ξέρουμε τι έγινε και τζάμπα λέμε , αλλα χαμένος σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα ήταν και θα άνοιγε μια πόρτα για να ξανάρθει με άλλους όρους την επόμενη φορά

----------


## luxjoker

ρε μαγκες πολυ κραξιμο.. μπορει οχι απλα να εχει μια συμφωνια αλλα να αρρωστησε και να μην θελει να ταλαιπωρηθει παραπανω και αλλα χιλια δυο, την ακυρωση μιας συναντησης την δικαιολογω.. αλλα δεν δικαιολογω το μισος την ασεβεια κτλπ
μπορει να ειναι μερικος ασεβεια αυτο που εκανε αλλα δεν ξερετε τι ακριβως εχει γινει αρα καλυτερα να μην κρινετε!
οκ το παμε δεν την ακυρωσε η muscletech





> όταν κάποιος εκτείθετε και ειδικα στην αρχή της καριέρας του


αν ειναι καπου περισσοτερο καταννοητο να εκτινεσαι ειναι στην αρχη της καργιερας σου που εισαι και αρχαριος


και στην τελικη για εμενα ειναι μεγαλυτερο λαθος της muscletech η οποια δεν εξασφαλισε καποιο συμβολεο οπως προειπωθηκε, αυτο δεν ειναι ανεπαγγελματισμος; μονο ο αθλητης ειναι; αυτος δεν εχασε και τιποτα.. μονο λιγα μετρητα απο φημη τι; νομιζετε οτι εχασε κατι; ας ειμαστε ρεαλιστες..θα χασει απο φημη που ενα χωραφι(εμεις οι λιγοι που θα πηγαιναμε) ενως χωριου(η Ελλαδα) τελικα δεν θα τον δει ενω ειχε ελπιδες;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Το παμε απο την αρχη μιλάμε κουτουρού επειδη δεν γνωρίζουμε τι ακριβώς έγινε , αλλα ο χαρακτήρας ενός ανθρώπου φαίνετε και απο την αρχή στο ξεκίνημα της καριέρας του και δεν αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικα στον συγκεκρημένο γιατι τα είπαμε οτι λεπτομέρειες δεν γνωρίζουμε 
Γιατι αν το πάρουμε με την απλή λογική και τι  θα γινόταν αν δεν ερχόταν αυτός και ερχόταν ένας άλλος επιπέδου , θα καταλάβαινε κανείς την διαφορά? η τον ξέραμε κι απο χθές 
η ουσία είναι πως όσο πιο ταπεινός είναι κάποιος και πιο αγαπητός τόσο περισσότερο κερδίζει είτε είναι καλλιτέχνης είτε αθλητής , που ο αθλητής έχει και ενα ρόλο να προωθήσει και το άθλημά του , γι αυτο και το ββ ενω είναι πιο ευρέως διαδεδομένο στις μέρες μας λόγω προβολής δεν έχει την αίγλη που είχε παλιότερα 

τωρα ασχολούνται περισσότεροι και όπως λές σε τετοια ιβέντ πάνε λιγότεροι, γιατι άραγε? μήπως στη χωρα του αν πάει σε κανένα μαγαζί θα πάνε περισσότεροι? σε λίγα χρόνια αν θέλει να γίνει επαγγελματίας μάλλον θα πρέπει να φύγει απ το "χωριό" του και να πάει κατα Αμερική μεριά 

γι αυτο όταν γινόταν παλια κάποια πρόσκληση ενός μεγάλου αθλητη την θυμόμαστε ακόμη και μετα απο χρόνια και είχαμε να λέμε απο συμπεριφορές και πόσος κόσμος μαζευόταν να τούς δει χωρίς το τονίζω να υπάρχει η προβολή των γεγονότων που υπάρχει σήμερα και τα μαθαίναμε στόμα με στόμα 

*και χωριό η Ελλάδα ? δηλαδη η χώρα αυτουνού τι είναι ? η G7 ?* αν έχει τέτοιους συνηγόρους υπεράσπισης και έχει τετοια άποψη για την Ελλάδα τότε πολύ ευχαρίστως να πούμε και άισιχτίρ και να μας γράφει

πέρα απο επαγγελματίας είπαμε να είναι κάποιος και άνθρωπος και δεν το λέω γι αυτόν το τονίζω , ειχα δεί περίπτωση στην Νεα Υόρκη που ζήτησε κάποιος να βγεί μια φωτο με τον Πόλ Ντιλέτ και αυτός του είπε άφτερ δε μπορω τώρα , λές και τον είπαν να σκάψει , απλα πήγε ενας δίπλα του καί είπε να βγούν μια φωτο μιάς και ήταν νικητής του NOC, ενω αν τον έβγαζε ενα 100δόλαρο θα έφευγε η κούραση :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

> Ο σωστος παγκοσμιος δεκτος τροπος για να κλεισεις guest σε εκδηλωση που θα κανεις:
> 
> -  6-10 μηνες πριν την εκδηλωση ερχεσε σε επαφη με 2-3 αθλητες που σε ενδιαφερουν.
> 
> -  Συζητας για το ποσο με τον ενα και εχεις stand by ακομα εναν
> 
> -  Στην τιμη προσθετεις και τα μεταφορικα την διατροφη και την μετακινηση του εντος της επικρατειας που εισαι
> 
> -  Οταν βρεθει η χρηση τομη 3 μηνες πριν την εκδηλωση αποστελνεις συμβολαιο και εισητηρια συν το μισο ποσο που εχει συμφωνηθει ως προκαταβολη
> ...


Αυτά που γράφει ο Στέλιος δεν είναι λόγια. 'Ετσι γίνονται οι συμφωνίες. Αν δεν έγιναν εν μέρη αυτά και ο αθλητής για δικούς του λόγους δεν θέλει να παρευρεθεί στην Ελλάδα, καθώς αυτό καταλαβαίνω όταν κάποιος ζητάει τα τριπλάσια, το σεβόμαστε και τελειώνει η κουβέντα. Το γιατί δεν θέλει να έρθει εμας τους τρίτους δεν μας αφορά. Υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολλές.

----------


## vaggan

ακριβως και ολα τα αλλα ειναι ψευτοηθικολογιες και δηθενιες επαγγελματιας ειναι οχι ερασσιτεχνης αρα συμβολαιο αλλιως ειπα ξεειπα το οτι συμφωνησα αρχικα σε κατι δεν παει να πει οτι δεν εχω δικαιωμα να αλλαξω γνωμη εμενα ενα φιλαρακι πριν χρονια ειχαμε πει θα μου εδινε το αυτοκινητο του κοψωχρονια γιατι ειχε αναγκη του ειπα τοσα διαθετω και συμφωνησε στην πορεια βρεθηκε μια ΠΟΛΥ καλυτερη προσφορα και ειπε βαγγελη ξερεις αυτο και αυτο του ειπα δωστο εκει ουτε να το σκεφτεσαι καλα εκανε το συμφερον του κοιταξε πρωτα κοιταμε τον εαυτο μας να ειναι καλα και να μην μας πιανουν κωτσο και μετα τους αλλους αρχικα οι αναγκες μπορει να σε κανουν να συμφωνησεις σε πραματα που δεν θες που ομως φυσικα αν βρεθεις σε καλυτερες συνθηκες αργοτερα να αλλαξεις γνωμη αυτα για εδωσες λογο υποσχεθηκες εκανες ερανες τα λεμε στο δημοτικο ο ανθρωπος ειναι επαγγελματιας και κοιταει το συμφερον του οχι να μην δυσαρεστησει 50-100 ατομα που δεν θα τα ξαναδει πιθανον

----------

